# Art - Converting discontinued villagers to NL/PC style



## Daveyx0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I was kinda looking at discontinued villagers and which ones I would probably want in the modern games. Then I figured; let's try converting them into New Leaf/ Pocket Camp style! Below in the spoilers you can see the ones I did so far. Tried putting them in their e-card pose.
Let me know what you think  Which ones would you like to see?

Update: Taking a break for a bit. Will make more later.

Next Up: Flash (If none requested: Iggy and Dozer)



Spoiler: Pierre



Pierre was the first one that stood out to me. So I tried making him in the New Leaf/Pocket Camp style.






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Meow



Then I tried Meow as well (her UVs aren't perfect but otherwise I like how she turned out)






 --->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Carmen



As requested by peachmilke; here is Carmen  It took a while to get her eye position right and the ribbon shirt was fun to make:






---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Faith



As requested by allainah; here is Faith! She was honestly pretty hard to do. Apart from the custom flower; her original design also relied quite a bit on the chubby model, I feel. Additionally I took some liberties with the colors and top of the nose. I hope you like how she turned out though 






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Sunny



Then Sunny was requested by Nerd. She was quite simple but I made some of her facial features a bit bigger; and I still think she had different colored hands due to the e-card. If someone knows for sure I'm wrong, please let me know 






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Woolio



Rosewater wondered how Woolio would look like so I tried him next. He was quite tricky, especially lining up the star. But here he is 






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Bow



Ariane requested Bow, which makes the Meow and Bow duo complete 






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Ace



By Elov's request, here is Ace! I like him, but his e-card used the "happy eyes". So I decided to go for his normal eyes instead, to give him more of his original personality.






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Kit



Sugaryy requested Kit and here he is! He has some cool colors and a fun expression. 






 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Nosegay



Then it was Nosegay's turn! xSuperMario64x and AnimaICrossing requested her. The patterns on her head were quite tricky.





 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Quetzal



Mylittlesyn requested Quetzal on reddit  Here he is! The first eagle so far.





 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Sue E.



Sue E. was requested by xSuperMario64x and here she is! I like her sassy look and it's the first pig I've done. Had to remake her shirt as well.





 --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Credit to Centrixe for the Pocket Camp model rips.


----------



## kentai (Apr 5, 2020)

this looks pretty spot on!! nice work lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2020)

The image is broken for me :c


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 5, 2020)

It looks spot on but it scares me

Edit: I meant Pierre lmao the rest are gud


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 5, 2020)

HE IS SO ADORABLE RIGHT?? that's a really great upgrade, well done!! would love to see you try out more poses too! ♡


----------



## eve7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice!! Gosh, I miss this guy even though I've never seen him. Would've been great friends with Pietro haha!

Anyways, I think the style is super spot-on, if you ever do continue the other discontinued villagers, I'm sure we'd all love to look at 'em!


----------



## Kumori (Apr 5, 2020)

Super cute! He reminds me of Bowser's clown copter in Super Mario World.


----------



## allainah (Apr 5, 2020)

omg so cute you did good! and i love this villager so ffffffmuchhh now im mad they didnt put him in NH   
lets start a petition for Nintendo to add him in


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 5, 2020)

He looks so cute! Id love to see one of Meow, I'm so sad she hasn't returned


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh, now I can see it!  That looks amazing, well done.


----------



## lionrt60 (Apr 5, 2020)

Probably a silly question but is this 2d art or a 3d model?

It's awesome either way!


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  Appreciate it! I will see if I can make others.



lionrt60 said:


> Probably a silly question but is this 2d art or a 3d model?
> 
> It's awesome either way!



This is a 3d model


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Added Meow today  Let me know if you want to see any specific ones.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 6, 2020)

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Carmen_(mouse)  i never understood why they didnt continue her considering she was one of the few mice imo that looked decent! not sure if you'd agree or not tho haha


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 6, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Carmen_(mouse)  i never understood why they didnt continue her considering she was one of the few mice imo that looked decent! not sure if you'd agree or not tho haha



I like her! Will see what I can do  The ribbon shirt is going to be interesting.


----------



## allainah (Apr 6, 2020)

maybe after that you could do faith? 








						Faith
					

Faith is a koala in the Animal Crossing series. She first appeared in Doubutsu no Mori+ as a normal islander, and after her appearance in Doubutsu no Mori e+, she...




					nookipedia.com
				




i think shes adorable


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 7, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Carmen_(mouse)  i never understood why they didnt continue her considering she was one of the few mice imo that looked decent! not sure if you'd agree or not tho haha



Carmen was added to the original post  Hope you like my take on her


----------



## Nerd (Apr 7, 2020)

you're doing god's work out here (may I request sunny the frog ☀)


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Carmen was added to the original post  Hope you like my take on her


she looks good!! she shoulda been allowed


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 7, 2020)

These are incredibly well done! Pietro replaced poor Pierre. I wonder what Woolio would have looked like


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 8, 2020)

allainah said:


> maybe after that you could do faith?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faith was added! She was very tricky, gotta say. Hope you like how it turned out!


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nerd said:


> you're doing god's work out here (may I request sunny the frog ☀)



Sunny was added! Hope you like my take on her. She definitely looks like a frog I would want for my town


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 8, 2020)

these are all so cool! i wish all villagers had returned in nh. may i suggest bow?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2020)

I love the new ones as well!  Excellent work.


----------



## Elov (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow this is seriously amazing, and now I'm getting sad again for all the villagers that never made the cut. ;-; May I request Ace? He was my favorite villager when I was a little kid. Was seriously heartbroken when I found out I couldn't get him in any other games.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

These are amazing. You did an excellent job!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

Meow is my favourite discontinued villager and you made her look so cute! 
All of them are amazing!


----------



## Nerd (Apr 8, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Sunny was added! Hope you like my take on her. She definitely looks like a frog I would want for my town


so cute !!! makes me sad she isnt in the game : (


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Could you do Kit the squirrel?




He's actually so cute and I'm sad he didn't make it into newer games


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 9, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> These are incredibly well done! Pietro replaced poor Pierre. I wonder what Woolio would have looked like



Woolio has been added \o/

Also thanks a lot to everyone for the nice words! Enjoying making these


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Woolio has been added \o/
> 
> Also thanks a lot to everyone for the nice words! Enjoying making these


Omg he looks so good!! I wish he was really back lol he's such a snazzy guy

And Sunny is so cute! She would be one of my favorite villagers ever if she returned. Why did they leave behind these characters?


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 9, 2020)

A r i a n e said:


> these are all so cool! i wish all villagers had returned in nh. may i suggest bow?



Bow joins the party!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 9, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Bow joins the party!


he looks so cute omg!! i definitely would have adopted him if he was in nh


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 9, 2020)

these look so good! it makes me sad that they were discontinued


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 10, 2020)

Elov said:


> Wow this is seriously amazing, and now I'm getting sad again for all the villagers that never made the cut. ;-; May I request Ace? He was my favorite villager when I was a little kid. Was seriously heartbroken when I found out I couldn't get him in any other games.



Ace was added! Hope you don't mind me using his original eyes instead of the happy eyes


----------



## Elov (Apr 10, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Ace was added! Hope you don't mind me using his original eyes instead of the happy eyes


Oh my gosh look at him!! I'm so happy seeing my boy revived you're literally making what I never thought to be possible, happen! Thank you so much for fulfilling my request! c: and Aaaa seeing all of them together like a town in the banner is making me so happy!


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Could you do Kit the squirrel?
> View attachment 236399
> He's actually so cute and I'm sad he didn't make it into newer games



I agree! Here he is!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 11, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> I agree! Here he is!


He's so cute!! Man I really hope he comes into newer games, I would want him on my island for sure!


----------



## allainah (Apr 11, 2020)

i love the way faith turned out you did amazing! and bow is so cute <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

IT's MY BOIIIIIS

If you're still taking requests, could you convert Sue E. and/or Nosegay into modern-style villagers? :>


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> IT's MY BOIIIIIS
> 
> If you're still taking requests, could you convert Sue E. and/or Nosegay into modern-style villagers? :>



By coincidence, a redditor also requested Nosegay  So here she is! Will add Sue E. to the request list!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> By coincidence, a redditor also requested Nosegay  So here she is! Will add Sue E. to the request list!


YES MY BABY NOSEGAY

Also thank you, can't wait to see her!


----------



## Elov (Apr 11, 2020)

Would you be willing to do Flash as well? I've never met him in game, but I've always thought he had a really cool design.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would be elated if they brought back Bow and Meow, your renders look incredible


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YES MY BABY NOSEGAY
> 
> Also thank you, can't wait to see her!



Here is Sue E.! Hope you like here. Also made Quetzal for a reddit user


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 13, 2020)

Amazing renders! I would love to have that Sunny in my town


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> Here is Sue E.! Hope you like here. Also made Quetzal for a reddit user


I LOVE THIS AHHHHH

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Ugh I really hope they add her to a future update!!


----------



## naclo156 (Apr 28, 2020)

I just came across this thread and made an account just to reply! These are amazing! And, it definitely seems that this is focused on villagers from the original Animal Crossing or e+ but I wonder if you'd be willing to do Inkwell the Octopus from ACNL Welcome Amiibo? He was my favorite of the crossover villagers and it sucks he's not in NH because of there only being 4 octopus villagers in the entire series.


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

wait i love pierre and sunny

could i maybe request tiara the rhino whenever you have time? ;u;


----------



## ScaryStudies (Jun 12, 2020)

I made an account to say that this is really cool! I would love to make my own but I lack the knowledge :C Although I just lack knowledge in general hm... Anyways  I wanted to say I'm glad you remade Quetzal! My name is actually Quetzal so it's cool to see appreciation for him! It's a shame he never made it back :L


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow!!! They all look amazing! Makes me wish Sunny and Ace was in the game


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

It’s almost like the real thing! Could you do Sven, please? Senior villagers need some love too.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2020)

I just ran into this thread on google while doing some research for a personal project. These are awesome! I so wish Sue E. especially was in a newer game.


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 30, 2020)

YOU NAILED IT-


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 1, 2020)

Meow and Bow shouldn't have been discontinued, I can imagine them being very popular now. Anyway these are really good conversions! I'd love to see Petunia (the Rhino not the Cow) if possible!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 4, 2020)

If you get back into this soon, I would love to see Nindori!


----------

